# Before and After lol



## garethxxx (Jan 7, 2004)

Hey guys

Hope this works!

Well better take the first few steps I guess. The first pic is from back in March 2003 when I was about 18stone 10lbs (Yes it is an Aston Martin Im in but no its not mine DOH!










The next pic was taken before I went home for Xmas from uni. 14 stone dead. I have lost some more weight since then and have got a decent physique going finally!










Well there you go thats me!


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2004)

Gareth you have got a well good shape to your back mate. That is pretty impressive the amount of weight that you have lost, but you have still managed to build muscle - IDEAL


----------



## garethxxx (Jan 7, 2004)

Cheers for that bud!

Its been hard work and I still want the good old Abs to come out, so I can finally be proud of myself, its just hard trying to tell myself that I am doing well.

Cheers for the compliments pal, why dont you post your pics have some? By the way are you joining?

Thanks again!


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2004)

good stuff gareth,youre got a nice v shape back,excellent keep the training going hard and heavy,

gareth im having difficulty posting my pics,do u have to have them on a webpage somewhere first?

any help would be greatly appreciated

cheers steve


----------



## Bungee (Feb 3, 2004)

nice one bro, thats some achievement, looks like decent arms as well 

it would be interesting to see the diet you used m8.


----------



## garethxxx (Jan 7, 2004)

Cheers for the compliments guys. nice to hear some positive feedback.

The diet consisted of 5 meals a day, wont reveal all my secrets...lol

If you can incorporate 2 bowls of cereal a day you will detox your body. Making sure you have almost all of your carbs before 12midday is essential, and really high protein.

Also, I know it sounds corny, but you need the drive and heart to push yourself that extra mile, like going that extra set just to feel the pump, or running another half mile to hit your calorie burn mark, see where Im coming from?

You know what I mean being professionals.

Thanks again guys!


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2004)

Gareth,

You lucky, driving that Aston Martin. Did you nick it? Or was you test driving it for when your numbers come up on the Lotto?

:lol:


----------



## garethxxx (Jan 7, 2004)

LOL!

That car was awsome, and it was the director's of another company that the one I worked at was affiliated with!


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2004)

nice body 8)

:lol: no im not gay, just nicely built there

you eat hard and train hard too?

should start up a caption competition


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2004)

probably real late to reply but had to let you no that it looks like a diffrent person becouse wen you are sitting in the car you look real chubby but in the photo your waist looks exellent and you have broad shoulders and a gud size!!! you are probably lookin a lot meaner now i bet!!!! 8)


----------



## Dan* (May 6, 2004)

nice work plus what kind of car is that?

________

BDSM BRUTAL


----------



## garethxxx (Jan 7, 2004)

Everyone has benen saying that as of late, I dont look the same anymore, Ive lost even more weight, look better, and that was an Aston Martin!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2004)

Cheers 2 u M8! Keep up the good work! :mrgreen:


----------



## Barry (Jul 20, 2004)

Steve, if you have granted permission for the uploading of images and your server host allows upload via the web then you should be able to do that, however Gareth simply linked to pictures on his own webspace.

Hope that helps.

Gareth, well done mate, keep it up, you can see the benefits and nodoubt feel tons better for it 

Barry



steve said:


> gareth im having difficulty posting my pics,do u have to have them on a webpage somewhere first?
> 
> any help would be greatly appreciated
> 
> cheers steve


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2004)

well done its tough losing fat and gaining muscle at the same time good biceps and delts you need to work more on your traps lats and especially your triceps they are often overlooked by begginers but repond well to training as they get very little use in daily life. triceps make up more than half your arm measurement when trained correctly


----------

